# Anyone moving from UK to spain mid 2012



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone moving from UK to Spain mid 2012 and wish to share a container ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer more salubrious methods of transport thank you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

philly said:


> Anyone moving from UK to Spain mid 2012 and wish to share a container ??


Have you research container shipping from the UK to Spain?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Coming from Cyprus and trying to work out the most cost effective way of getting our stuff there and have shared a container before as sometimes people cant always fill a container and are happy to share costs


----------

